# Acton Lake



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

Heading to acton this weekend to bank fish the spillway for saugs and up by the damn and big rocks for crappie, anyone have any tips or advice? anything would be appreciated!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tailwater will be open but I'm betting most of the main lake still has some ice on it. 8 days ago I was on 8" of clear ice there.


----------



## William Foster (Dec 9, 2017)

Anyone been to spillway lately?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

William Foster said:


> Anyone been to spillway lately?


I just saw Oxford got 4" of snow this week

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

I went over there a couple weeks ago on a Friday afternoon .no fish and everyone and their brother showed up at 430 I I headed home. Only seen a couple fish caught


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone know what it looks like wanted to sight in my bow and hit the spillway but I'm guessing it's chocolate milk and raging about now with rain and snow melt off


----------



## William Foster (Dec 9, 2017)

Fishin4meat said:


> Anyone know what it looks like wanted to sight in my bow and hit the spillway but I'm guessing it's chocolate milk and raging about now with rain and snow melt off


I was there yesterday morning. Not high or muddy but no eyes.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Was that lake or tailwater? I'm curious if lake was open or not? .


----------



## William Foster (Dec 9, 2017)

Salmonid said:


> Was that lake or tailwater? I'm curious if lake was open or not? .


Lakes not open.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

Spillway Is high, not bad for fishing though. No fish caught, don’t have much knowledge of Saugeye fishing anyway. Tried to throw a white and blue jerk bait.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

The lake is still frozen even at 68 degrees and light rain today, that and the Saugeye won't bite

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

anybody been up recently?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> anybody been up recently?


Just got home, water level is dropping, ramp is usable, saw 3 or 4 boats out fighting the wind. I doubt you can make it out from the pic but there was a distinct line between the the muddy water and the flow from the creek. Also there is plenty of new debris in the lake now, hopefully will make good crappie structure. Water temp was 47 , I didn't see or hear of any fish being caught, and slow rolling nibble tipped jigs, yielded nodda, but I may take the boat up tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks tom...like everybody else im ready to get out and get some.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> thanks tom...like everybody else im ready to get out and get some.


There is a good chance I will head up to Acton again this week, and I will report back

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------

